# Corpse Bride makeup



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I found this on YouTube and though it looked fantastic.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This was so much fun to watch, too.

She's also done a Sally makeup from Nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting Spooky!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is fantastic. She made it look deceptively simple... it almost made me think that even I could do it! JK  LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We were really struck by her use of what appears to be a regular paintbrush to apply makeup. What a timesaver!:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I gotta agree Roxy, the paintbrush application also grabbed my attention


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Agree with the paintbrush. Going to have to try that. Very cool look.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

two or three of those brushes were makeup brushes, the "fluffy" brushes, as she called them, are makeup brushes.
She did a very good job on this though. It was great that she didn't try to actually talk while applying the makeup to herself.


----------

